# DIY rust repairs .



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

so its time to takle some rust spots , 1994 gmc .


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

another picture.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

my tailgate was pretty shot because my plastic bedliner tapped in moisture and that started the rust , i advise getting rid of the plastic piece if you have one on your tailgate ,, the auto body place wanted about 1000.00 to get a new tailgate and match it so i said ummm forget that . i went to pick and pull found a decent one with a few little dents for 40.00 . had it sand blasted for 40.00 dollars then had it powder coated for 145.00 . total cost was just over 200.00 it dont match exactly but close enough for me saving 800.00 . and powdercoat is way better , powder coater said first time he ever did a body piece.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

a few years ago my entire truck was stolen and they bashed my fender so i need a new one of those to . 

anyone have any advice for when i replace the rocker panels prep work , sealer . primer etc ? I dont want it to re rust in a few years ,


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

you realize, with some effort, you can find a similar truck on craigslist for the money worth you'll spend on repairs? your time is worth something too, even if you are salaried. and all you'll' be doing is chasing rust in new places. why? i mean, i understand the DIY pleasure factor. but it ain't no classic, trucks are out of favors, esp old ones, due to gas cost factor, so you can pick'm cheap.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

well i like to keep my vehicles as long as possible , im the type of guy that drives them until they cant be driven anymore . this one has 260,000 miles . your correct this isnt a classic truck but its a little more rare , regular cab short box . sure there are alot of trucks out there but not to many that arent extend cabs . i like this body style also . classic trucks that are clean fetch over 10 grand easily i dont want that, i use and abuse them so i dont want a classic that ill beat on, those are sunday only vehicles. 

plus this one has solid axle swap dana 60 front , dana 70 rear , arb lockers , nv 4500 tranny will be installing an np205 soon . im an old iron type of guy . im also noticing alot of newer trucks are rusting out worse than this one is so im weary of new vehicles and hate the payments and dont have to insure it either other than gen liability for a second vehicle wich is cheap . also you never know what can of worms your getting with a different truck i know this one theres not a part on it with more than 3000 miles im good to go for quite a few more years. i rebult all of my drivetrain myself and saved alot of coin.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

I understand your sentiment exactly. I have an 85 K10 4x4 and have had it for almost 20 yrs. It too needs some work, but since I am in the south, body work is minimal. 

As far as repairing the rockers, there are two ways I would consider. First is to grind them down and see what metal remains. You could weld in some patches if it isn't too bad, a little filler, prime and paint. If it is a real disaster, you can purchase replacement rockers. This type of repair is quite common and not too bad to do. You will need a welder, but hey, that's half the fun...


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

well ive already decided to cut out the rocker about 4 inches up on both sides , i do have a little 110 welder to make spot welds . my only real concern is the painting part wich is foreign to me ..


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

oldrivers said:


> well ive already decided to cut out the rocker about 4 inches up on both sides , i do have a little 110 welder to make spot welds . *my only real concern is the painting part wich is foreign to me ..*


Base coat - clear coat is surprisingly simple. You're not apt to get it perfect, but hey, the truck has over quarter-million miles on it. It's good practice.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

oldrivers said:


> well ive already decided to cut out the rocker about 4 inches up on both sides , i do have a little 110 welder to make spot welds . my only real concern is the painting part wich is foreign to me ..


Painting is my favorite thing to do. I have painted a couple of cars and the results have been awesome. I am not a pro, but finicky about details. If you plan to shoot it with base/clear coat, then you need some equipment. You can also paint it with a rattle can and make it look acceptable. 

Most HVLP (hi volume/low pressure) paint guns require 15CFM @ 40 psi. I had a two cylinder, single stage 60 gal Devilbiss compressor that was sufficient, but just sufficient.

I used Valspar paint and quite frankly is now all I will use. It is half the cost of PPG,SW or Dupont, does a fabulous job, and is very easy to apply. Whatever paint you use, buy the entire "system." The primers are designed to work with the base, base works with the clear, etc. On bare metal, you may need a coat of epoxy primer to start (ask whomever you buy the paint from). Epoxy will bond to the bare metal and give the high build primer something to bond to. 

Color match will be your problem. Red is the most expensive pigment so paint can be quite expensive. Plus, red is very hard to match. 

However, once you paint your own vehicle, you will be hooked. I painted my sports car, my son's sports car and a few other things. I have people constantly ask me if I would paint theirs because it looks that good. I can help answer questions if you have them, just let me know.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

broke out the cutting wheel , prepped the inner rocker with a coat of por-15 .


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

then prepped the new rocker panel. i doubled some of it up with another modified rocker piece and then spot welded then sealed it together .


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

then i started welding in the new piece. i always like the part when you start putting it all back together , slow process mostly waiting for paint to dry .


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks good. That's one good thing about these trucks, common replacement parts are readily available. Makes me want to go and start my truck. While rust is minimal, it sure could use a coat of paint!

Also, I noticed your tires. I have the same ones. I am on my second set. The first set lasted 45k miles and only had to replace them because they started to dry rot and blow out after 10 yrs. of limited use. They work well and last.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

Marty1Mc said:


> Looks good. That's one good thing about these trucks, common replacement parts are readily available. Makes me want to go and start my truck. While rust is minimal, it sure could use a coat of paint!
> 
> Also, I noticed your tires. I have the same ones. I am on my second set. The first set lasted 45k miles and only had to replace them because they started to dry rot and blow out after 10 yrs. of limited use. They work well and last.


 
yeah i really wanted all terrains as i barely go in the mud but i got a great deal on these 140 each new so i couldnt pass it up . i went from 16s to 15s and tires are cheaper versus the metric equivlants. anyways i started mudding in the new rocker panel , lots of sanding now doing a final putty coat light sand then the scary part painting . it is sort of fun as i do drywall all day and that gets boring.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

so i went and found a cheap hvlp sprayer at harbor freight that only requires 3 cfm and 20- 50 psi .


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

practiced shooting the inner fender where no one will really see it . if i make mistakes no big deal , but it came out pretty good so far will try shooting some clear coat on it maybe . maybe 1 more coat of paint .


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

then after the practice run i shot the rocker panel. came out ok but found some scratches i didnt see in the bondo so i will try to fix those before another coat .


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

before and after so far .


----------



## PlankflooR (Jun 29, 2006)

I was going to start replacing the rockers on my car in the next few weeks. Then last week some chick decided to fall asleep at the wheel and plow into the back end while I had it on the street. And then decided to take off. At least the cops found her. Wonder what she told her parents she hit with their car...


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Looking great! :thumbsup:


----------

